# New Weapons in the Fight against Fat Loss



## mike1107 (Nov 18, 2012)

by Mike Arnold

With obesity rates climbing sky high in recent years and no shortage of people looking for fat loss in a bottle, we are going to take a few minutes to explore a couple of the less well known fat loss drugs which have recently made their way into the marketplace. We will briefly examine what each drug is, what it does, how to use it, and any side effects which may present themselves as a consequence of their use. Each product in this article currently maintains a non-prescription status, being legally available for purchase.

Lest anyone forget, fat loss products are merely adjuncts to a well rounded fat loss program, which is based first and foremost around proper dietary management and exercise. While many fat loss drugs can be immensely helpful in our battle against body fat, they are designed to complement our fat loss efforts, not replace wise decision making in key areas governing body fat loss/maintenance.

We will begin with a growth hormone derivative known as Fragment (176-191) and afterwards, we will take a look at a very new fat loss drug known as Fat Targeted Proapoptotic Peptide. Both of these compounds are unique in their approach to fat loss, with one of them working through a mechanism that is completely new to both the bodybuilding and medical communities.

*Fragment(176-191):*

Fragment (176-191) is a fat-loss peptide derived from the GH molecule, which directly initiates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis, but in order to better understand this peptide, it is imperative to have at least a rudimentary understanding of its parent hormone, GH. Growth hormone is a polypeptide which contains an amino acid sequence that is 191 amino acids in length. Frag (176-191) was developed by isolating and modifying the specific portion of the GH molecule responsible for the hormone’s lipolytic and anti-lipogenic effects. The portion of the molecule responsible for these effects is amino acids #176-191. In every sense, Frag should primarily be considered a fat loss peptide which performs these functions through the same pathways as traditional GH, but without exposing the user to the potentially undesirable side effects which may present themselves during GH administration.

Unlike GH, Frag (176-191) has no effect on insulin sensitivity and therefore, will not contribute to insulin resistance. This is a noteworthy benefit, particularly for those individuals who exhibit impaired insulin sensitivity, yet still wish to experience the fat loss benefits that GH has to offer without further contributing to insulin resistance. IGF-1 levels also remain unaffected by Frag.

*Common benefits of Frag (176-191) include:*

* An increased rate of lipolysis.

* Inhibition of lipogenesis

*Common side effects of Frag (176-191) include:*

* Frag (176-191) does not display any of the side effects commonly associated with growth hormone usage. This is largely due to the peptide containing an abbreviated portion of the GH molecule, so the potential for side effects is minimal.

*Recommendations for use:*

* Frag (176-191) works best when blood sugar levels are minimized and physical activity is engaged in post-administration. Since the usage of this peptide facilitates the immediate liberation of fatty acids into the bloodstream, fat loss will occur at a more rapid rate if these fatty acids are oxidized (burned off as energy), as this will prevent them for being redeposited back into the fat cells. If the individual wants to maximize the body’s ability to burn off these newly released fatty acids for energy production, one should temporarily minimize the availability of glucose, as it is the body’s preferred energy. This is achieved through dietary management and proper peptide timing.

Frag has been used in a variety of ways since its release, but not all methods garner satisfactory results. There is no specific period of time over which Frag should be used (cycle length), although using small doses on an infrequent basis is not likely to result in an acceptable rate of fat loss. Most users prefer to inject Frag multiple times per day over a shorter period of time, in order to experience more rapid results. Regardless of frequency of use, the user should take into consideration blood sugar levels and physical activity prior to each inject. While blood sugar is relatively easy to manage, we do not always have the luxury of engaging in a cardio session post-inject. In terms of physical activity, I recommend doing your best to engage in some type of physical activity, if possible, after an injection.

One option for utilizing this peptide would be to use 1000 mcg per day, over a period of one week. The total daily dosage should be broken up into several smaller dosages throughout the day. The following is one example of how an individual might implement Frag into their routine.

*7 Day Example Cycle:*

Dose #1: 350 mcg before breakfast, followed by cardiovascular exercise about 20-30 minutes later. *Note: If one is worried about losing muscle tissue while performing fasted cardio, then one can consume a combination of EAA’s w/extra Leucine…or a carb-free protein shake prior to performing cardio. Amino acids are ideal, as they result in the smallest increase in blood sugar. All foods which lead to significantly increased blood sugar levels should be avoided.

Dose #2: 350 mcg Pre-workout. This dose is taken about 20-30 minutes before your daily weight training session and/or cardio session. About 3 hours prior to training, one should begin relying primarily on protein foods (preferably whole protein foods and/or amino acids) as a main source of energy, so that blood glucose levels are minimized by the time the Frag is administered. After weight training is complete, the user can consume as many carbs as necessary in order to satisfy metabolic requirements.

Dose #3: 300 mcg towards the end of the day. Again, the same rules regarding blood sugar apply. While most will not want to perform physical activity a 3rd time during the same day, doing so will lead to greater results. *Note: While some of the recommended guidelines are not ideal for maximizing weight training performance (ex: minimizing carbs pre-workout), these guidelines are only temporary; to be used during the week Frag is implemented into your routine. Since priorities should shift from muscle growth to fat loss during Frag administration, these guidelines are reasonable and desirable. After Frag is discontinued, one can resume their normal routine.

*Additional Guidelines:*

* At least 3 hours should pass between each injection of this peptide.
* The preferred delivery method is Sub-Q injection w/ an insulin syringe.
* Frag should always be refrigerated post-reconstitution.

*Fat Targeted Proapoptotic Peptide:*

Fat Targeted Proapoptotic Peptide is the newest and one of the most fascinating anti-obesity drugs to enter the market in years. Over the last decade we have seen various products enter the marketplace, but in almost all cases, each new product worked to cause fat loss through previously existing pathways. Proapoptotic peptide presents itself as the first compound in quite some to attack obesity through a completely new and unique mechanism. Proapoptotic peptide works by targeting the vasculature of existing white fat cells, essentially cutting off their blood supply, which leads to fat cell death and subsequent weight loss.

Adipose tissue is highly vascularized, with multiple capillaries coming in contact with each adipocyte (fat cell). This direct and extensive relationship suggests that the maintenance of white fat is highly dependent on the presence of a regular blood supply. Therefore, it is not unreasonable to assume that cutting off the blood supply to white fat could result in adipose tissue ablation. This is exactly what researchers wanted to find out. So, they proceeded to create a peptide ligand which would bind to the receptors in white fat vasculature, while effectively delivering the proapoptotic sequence responsible for fat cell death.

While this research took place in mice, the results were extremely impressive. In just 4 weeks, the mice receiving the peptide lost 30% of their bodyweight and over 70% of their existing fat mass. Needless to say, such an extreme reduction in the percentage of white fat goes far beyond what humans have witnessed with other fat loss drugs.

Please keep in mind that rats used in the study above were administered doses that would be considered comparatively massive by current human standards. This is entirely due to the cost of the peptide. Most people would find using doses equivalent to the rat study to be cost-prohibitive. With results appearing to be dose dependent, the dosage administered will largely affect the rate at which fat cells are removed from the body. Therefore, while a larger dose will bring about a more speedy response, lower dosages will still garner positive results, although at a slower pace. Within this peptide’s current price range, most users will find the best balance of cost & effectiveness to come by way of moderate dosages administered for several months. Due to this peptide’s recent release onto marketplace and with ErgoPep currently being the sole provider, user experience and subsequent feedback is currently very limited. However, it seems appropriate to anticipate that we will soon learn how to optimally apply this drug in humans, providing us with reliable direction and allowing this peptide to take up its rightful place among the world of fat loss drugs.

*Common benefits of Proapoptotic Peptide include:*

* Fat loss: Proapoptotic peptide is purely a fat loss drug. Fat cells are not emptied of their contents; they are permanently removed.

*Common side effects of Proapoptotic Peptide include:*

* None yet reported.

*Recommendations for use:*

* The average daily dose is 1-5 mg/day.
* Method delivery is by sub-Q injection once daily.


----------

